
Ask HN: Are there any startups disrupting business banking? - cbzink000
Ally and Simple are doing a great job in the consumer space, but is there anyone working on business banking?<p>We have used both national and local banks and it&#x27;s nothing but a struggle. Fees to receive money, fees to move money, fees to send money. There&#x27;s a fee for just about everything, and almost nothing works as it should.
======
burritofanatic
Actually, yes: [http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/12/13/small-bank-in-
kansas-...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/12/13/small-bank-in-kansas-is-a-
financial-testing-ground/)

~~~
tmaly
I was going to suggest this one. But outside of that, there are so many
regulatory barriers that it tends to keep competition out.

------
tixocloud
Was there a particular process you're thinking of? Business banking in general
is huge - I'm only aware of startups who tackle a small subset of the service
(i.e. payments, loans, etc.)

------
jurymatic
Credit unions + Transferwise

